# Focusing mechanism fixed on 50mm f/1.4, now I have a different problem



## EOBeav (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, I fixed my focus mechanism according to this tutorial, but now I have a different problem. When I connect it and try to take a photo, I get an Err 01, telling me that the lens isn't making good contact and to clean the terminal (or something to that effect.) 

I've attempted to take it apart again and make sure that all electronic connections are correct, but I don't see anything wrong. Everything else is tight and fit back together well. Any advice on what might be going wrong? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## M.ST (Aug 14, 2012)

There are a few problems with some of these lenses. If you have connection problems or the AF system is not working correctly, send it to a repair shop. You can´t do anything. 

Or better buy the EF 50 L. It´s more solid and had a faster AF-system.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 14, 2012)

I was recently quoted $100 by Canon to fix the common AF problem on that lens. I opened mine up first too, what a mess, very fiddly stuff, and there was a broken gear so wasn't worth the hassle for me to fix it at that price. Had it back in a bit over a week, good as new.

I suppose if any part of the lens electronics is not talking to the camera, you'll get an error. That's gonna be focus position, aperture, MF switch?.. Not sure what else. A little static damage could kill components in there quite easily too.
ONE reason I like 30 year old Nikkor lenses.


----------

